# Comment paramétrer mon iMac pour Solidworks ?



## hdaiforever (23 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai installer Solidworks 2018 sur mon iMac, voici les caractéristiques:

macOS High Sierra 10.13.3
27" mi-2011
2.7GHz i5
20Go 1333MHz DDR3
Radeon HD 6770M 512Mo

Questions:

1) Quel logiciel je peux utiliser pour émuler windows sur l'iMac en restant toujours dans la même session ?
S'il faut impérativement rebooter pour émuler correctement windows pourquoi pas, mais j'aimerai passer de macOS à Windows à la volée.

2) Quelle version de windows faut il privilégier ?

3) Si je peux avoir un début du paramétrage de l'émulateur pour que cela soit fluide et pouvoir travailler sereinement ?


Merci à vous.


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2018)

Sur le site officiel...
- http://www.solidworks.fr/sw/support/SystemRequirements.html
- http://www.solidworks.fr/sw/support/8926_FRA_HTML.htm
...donc il ne fonctionne que sous Windows et je doute fort que tu puisses l'utiliser dans une machine virtuelle sous Mac.

1) je ne pense pas qu'il fonctionnera dans une machine virtuelle en égard de la protection
2) la version Windows 10
3) il faudrait passer par Boot Camp

Et ton souhait qui est de passer de macOS à Windows n'est possible qu'avec une machine virtuelle, qui ne peut qu'utiliser que 50 % de la mémoire d'un Mac et émuler une carte graphique qui n'exploitera jamais celle de n'importe quel Mac. De plus avec ton iMac de 2011 et une simple puce graphique de 512 Mo, ce n'est pas possible, regarde donc ce qui est demandé sur le site officiel.


----------



## byte_order (23 Février 2018)

En suivant les mêmes liens, mais en suivant ce lien :
http://www.solidworks.fr/sw/support/Support_for_Virtual_Environments.htm

...mes réponses seraient plutôt :

1) Cela semble possible depuis Parallels Desktop 10.La RAM est amplement suffisante pour cela, et SolidWorks n'a pas une exigence folle en terme de GPU (c'est pas un jeu 3D triple A hein), la translation DirectX -> OpenGL ne devrait pas vraiment se voir.
2) Ben tant qu'à faire, Windows 10 ! Mais Solidworks doit marché aussi avec du Windows 7 64bits
3) Faudra activer dans Parallels > Graphics > 3D acceleration sur DirectX 10 ou 11.


----------



## hdaiforever (23 Février 2018)

Tout d'abord merci d'avoir répondu.

Dans les pilotes graphique c'est indiqué VMware, il n'y a pas de parallèle desktop: http://www.solidworks.fr/sw/support/videocardtesting.html

J'ai essayé pas mal de configuration et ma 6770M n'apparait jamais :-(


----------



## flotow (23 Février 2018)

Ca fonctionne en VM avec Fusion, je l'avais utilisé un peu sous W7 (MBP 2011). J'avais activé l’accélération matérielle.
Par contre, ce n'était pas aussi agréable qu'en natif mais ça fonctionnait déjà très bien.


----------



## hdaiforever (23 Février 2018)

Je ne connais pas VM Fusion, il y a t'il un tuto pour me guider dans les configurations pour :
- l'utiliser pour Solidworks ?
- l'utiliser avec W7

Merci ;-)


----------



## flotow (23 Février 2018)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Je ne connais pas VM Fusion, il y a t'il un tuto pour me guider dans les configurations pour :
> - l'utiliser pour Solidworks ?
> - l'utiliser avec W7
> 
> Merci ;-)



Installer Fusion
Installer W7
Allouer plus de mémoire a la VM
Allouer plus de CPU (si nécessaire) a la VM
Activer l'acceleration graphique de la VM
Installer Solidworks
(meme si ca marche aussi si tu installes d'abord SW puis que tu changes les réglages de la VM)

Pas de configuration particulière pour SW dans Windows.


----------



## hdaiforever (23 Février 2018)

Au moment d'installer W7, je met le DVD dans le lecteur où il faut une autre manière ?

Merci ;-)


----------



## flotow (23 Février 2018)

de memoire, sur Fusion tu demandes a creer une VM et ca te demande le support d'ínstallation. Si tu as un DVD, tu peux demander depuis le lecteur de disque, mais sinon tu peux aussi donner un ISO.


----------



## hdaiforever (24 Février 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Installer Fusion
> Installer W7
> Allouer plus de mémoire a la VM
> Allouer plus de CPU (si nécessaire) a la VM
> ...



Bonjour,

Je suis entrain de suivre la procédure d'installation W7 SP1 X64 avec VMware 10 sur une vidéo youtube.

1- Il faut effectivement allouer de la mémoire et CPU et le nombre de coeurs, vous préconisez combien pour ces 2 valeurs et combien de coeurs ?

2- Pour la mémoire graphique, c'est préconisé 1024Mo, il faut le double (maxi) ?

3- au niveau pilotes (réseau, son, graphique, ...) cela se passe comment ?

4- Pour l'activation graphique 3D cela me dit qu'il faut mettre à jours VMware Tools, c'est normal ?


Merci ;-)


----------



## flotow (24 Février 2018)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis entrain de suivre la procédure d'installation W7 SP1 X64 avec VMware 10 sur une vidéo youtube.
> 
> ...



Pour le CPU, mets en 2 pour commencer, vu que tu as un quad core, si tu n'utilises pas la machine hôte en même temps, tu pourras éventuellement passer à trois (je ne sais pas s'il y a des restrictions)
Pour la mémoire, tu as 20 GB, tu peux commencer avec 6 ou 8 (au moins t'es tranquille) et revoir à la baisse ou à la hausse.

Pour la mémoire graphique, je ne me souviens plus. Laisse en recommandé. A priori tu as 2 GB de VRAM

Pour les pilotes, une fois que Windows est installé, il faut installer les VMWare tools et redémarrer la VM.

Note que… (et je viens d'y penser) c'est installer Windows avec bootcamp, puis utiliser Fusion lorsque tu ne veux pas redémarrer. Comme ça, tu as le choix. Si tu installes avec Fusion, il faudra réinstaller Windows pour l'utiliser avec Boot Camp. A toi de voir.


----------



## hdaiforever (24 Février 2018)

J'ai édité entre temps, cela me demande de mettre à jours VMware Tools pour activer l'accélération graphique 3D, faut interpréter comment ?

J'utilise VMware, pourquoi utiliser boot camp ?


----------



## flotow (24 Février 2018)

hdaiforever a dit:


> j'ai édité entre temps, cela me demande de mettre à jours VMware Tools pour activer l'accélération graphique 3D, faut interpréter comment ?



https://kb.vmware.com/s/article/1003417


> Start the virtual machine. Wait for the Operating System to load, and log in.
> In the menu bar, go to Virtual Machine > Install VMware Tools. A dialog box opens.
> Click Install.
> Click Next to progress through the installation.
> ...



VMWare tools c'est ce qui permet à ta machine virtuelle de mieux 'communiquer' avec le système hôte.



hdaiforever a dit:


> J'utilise VMware, pourquoi utiliser boot camp ?



Disons que si tu as une installation Boot Camp, tu peux demander à Fusion de démarrer dessus. Ça revient presque à ce que tu fais maintenant sauf qu'en plus, tu as toujours la possibilité de démarrer en natif.
Le principal inconvénient, c'est que ça te fait une partition sur ton disque de démarrage, donc si tu veux agrandir, ce n'est pas aussi simple que si tu installes Windows depuis Fusion (c'est une image disque dans ce cas, tu peux la redimensionner)


----------



## hdaiforever (24 Février 2018)

Ok, je suis à l'étape de paramétrer VMware juste avant d'installer windows en ISO.
Je vais dans le menu mais installation de VMware Tools est grisée :-(

Il faut d'abord installer windows 7 et terminer le processus ?


----------



## flotow (24 Février 2018)

Oui.
Et en plus, il faut éteindre la machine virtuelle (et non la suspendre) pour modifier la plupart des paramètres (disque, mémoire, GPU).
Laisse sans accélération graphique, pour l'installation, ça ne change rien.


----------



## hdaiforever (24 Février 2018)

OK, je continus, je lance l'installation de windows 7, on verra après pour les paramètres de la machine virtuelle.

Merci, je reviens dès que tout est installé ;-)


----------



## flotow (24 Février 2018)

hdaiforever a dit:


> OK, je continus, je lance l'installation de windows 7, on verra après pour les paramètres de la machine virtuelle.
> 
> Merci, je reviens dès que tout est installé ;-)


Ah bah, si tu n'as même pas installé Windows, c'est sur que tu ne peux pas installer les VMWare Tools 
C'est une application (.exe Windows dans ton cas) à installé sur le système virtualisé, pas un programme pour ta machine hôte !


----------



## hdaiforever (24 Février 2018)

Voilà, je viens d'installer W7 x64 SP1, par contre cela s'affiche sur une petite fenêtre et j'ai pas la possibilité de mettre à jours VMware Tools ?











Merci, je vois le bout du tunnel ;-)


----------



## flotow (24 Février 2018)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Voilà, je viens d'installer W7 x64 SP1, par contre cela s'affiche sur une petite fenêtre et j'ai pas la possibilité de mettre à jours VMware Tools ?
> 
> Merci, je vois le bout du tunnel ;-)



Ce n'est pas déjà installé (va voir dans ajout/suppression de programmes) ?
Tu dois aussi le voir dans les éléments de démarrage (Gestionnaire de Tâche > Démarrage) ou simplement dans la barre à gauche de l'horloge.


----------



## hdaiforever (24 Février 2018)

C'est bon, il y est ;-)

Je continus, par contre un petit truc me dérange, j'ai le bureau de windows sur un bureau (de l'iMac) et la barre tout en haut de VMware dans un autre bureau (de l'iMac).
Comment fusionner les 2 pour avoir le bureau windows tout en ayant la barre tout en haut de VMware ?

Merci


----------



## flotow (24 Février 2018)

hdaiforever a dit:


> C'est bon, il y est ;-)
> 
> Je continus, par contre un petit truc me dérange, j'ai le bureau de windows sur un bureau (de l'iMac) et la barre tout en haut de VMware dans un autre bureau (de l'iMac).
> Comment fusionner les 2 pour avoir le bureau windows tout en ayant la barre tout en haut de VMware ?
> ...



Aucune idée, la dernière fois que j'ai utilisé cette configuration, c'était sur Fusion 5 
De mémoire, je n'avais pas du tout de barre VMWare, et les bureaux fonctionnaient différemment (Snow Leopard).


----------



## hdaiforever (24 Février 2018)

Re,

Je n'arrive pas à installer Solidworks, j'ai un message d'erreur:







On dirait un problème avec le .net framework, j'ai pourtant installé la version 4.5 ?


----------



## flotow (24 Février 2018)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Re,
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à installer Solidworks, j'ai un message d'erreur:
> 
> On dirait un problème avec le .net framework, j'ai pourtant installé la version 4.5 ?


Ca, je ne peux pas t'aider 

SW 2018 est compatible avec W7 ?


----------



## hdaiforever (25 Février 2018)

Je ne peux plus édité mon message du dessus, j'ai trouvé pourquoi, il fallait mettre la version 4.6.2 du .net frameworks.
J'avais essayé la 4, la 4.5, activer/désactiver la 3.5 installée d'origine ...

SW fonctionne, un grand merci ;-)


----------



## byte_order (26 Février 2018)

Et l'accélération matérielle est dispo finalement, ou pas ?


----------



## hdaiforever (26 Février 2018)

Je ne sais pas comment interpréter ce paramètre:


----------



## byte_order (26 Février 2018)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment interpréter ce paramètre:



Bonne nouvelle, toute application Windows s'exécutant dans cette VM Windows 7 x64 et utilisant soit DirectX soit OpenGL 3.3 ou moindre sera accélérée grace à la traduction à la volé de DirectX ou OpenGL 3.3 vers l'OpenGL accéléré par votre Radeon HD6770m.

Solidworks utilise OpenGL. Certains modules complémentaires genre RealView ont p'tet besoin d'un OpenGL 4, qui ne serait alors pas accéléré voir même supporté, mais la partie CAO se contente très bien d'un OpenGL assez simple.

L'important, c'est si cela vous semble assez bon pour pouvoir bosser correctement depuis une VM, de toute façon. Sans devoir racheter un ordinateur pour ça.


----------



## hdaiforever (26 Février 2018)

J'ai fait quelques essais simples sans complications, pas de ralentissement en vue.
Il faut quel type de dessin et/ou de procédé qui utilise(nt) de grosses ressources ?

Merci.


----------



## byte_order (26 Février 2018)

le mode RealView ?


----------



## hdaiforever (27 Février 2018)

Qui se trouve où ?
Comment l'utiliser ?

Merci.


----------



## byte_order (27 Février 2018)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Qui se trouve où ?
> Comment l'utiliser ?
> 
> Merci.


En haut de la vue principale, l'icone de droite "écran" ouvre un menu déroulant, puis RealView.


----------



## hdaiforever (27 Février 2018)

J'ai pas de RealView, j'ai:
ombre
occlusion
perspective
dessin animé


----------



## byte_order (27 Février 2018)

Oui, la carte virtualisée par vmWare n'est pas une "carte" certifiée, donc Solidworkds ne propose pas le mode RealView.
Y'a moyen de forcer en éditant la config de SW dans la base de registre, toutefois.

Plus d'info ici :
https://machow2.com/run-solidworks-mac/

Evidement, c'est sans garantie de résultat.


----------



## hdaiforever (28 Février 2018)

Merci, je passerai par cette étape si j'en ai vraiment besoin ;-)


----------

